# Miracle Detail present a Porsche GT3RS 4.0 with Prototype Zaino protection!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Happy Christmas to you all, hope everyone's had a great day!!

Here's one of the most beautiful Porsches I've detailed yet and was lucky enough to drive it yesterday. Amazing car. In mexico blue and NO decals, looks perfect.

Around 20+ hours to fully detail, inc wheels and calipers protected, and 3 layers of a new prototype Zaino product, which is out of this world!


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Looks stunning Paul!

Anything you can share about this Zaino?


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Brilliant car, brilliant finish. Those rims are absolute gleaming! Awesome job there mate.:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good :argie:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

woah woah woah woah....

new zaino?! spill!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome. 

yeah spill some beans  *goes off to the Zaino section*

can i just ask what size your bluepoint compressor is?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Paul, stunning colour


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..is fantastic in this colour..


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:

Maybe the new Zaino is the combined Z2+ZFX talked about a few years ago


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Fantastic and what an awesome machine!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice Paul


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That looks :argie:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Cracking dude.


Better without the stickers for me.





Russell


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

What a beautiful car! Can you provide some informations about the new Zaino product? Is it a new sealant? Or just the Z2 stuff where ZFX is already included?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Is this the long awaited 'Euro' Zaino perhaps? 

Alan W


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks nice and a beast too!!:driver:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> woah woah woah woah....
> 
> new zaino?! spill!


^^^What he said lol


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Love that ,can i ask what you would use to protect the calipers? 

I,m going to get my C4S Calipers refurbed at some stage and will want to protect them.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Car looks stunning


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

thats amazing


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Paul, love the colour any clues to when the new product will be released?


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

My dream car,stunning!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice there very very nice


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning Paul!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Stunning Car Paul how come you showed close up of defects but no close up after shots of where defects were


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work as always


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i just googled "euro zaino"

and there was a thread on here about it in MAY 2008!!!! seems its Z2 with ZFX already in it, with better curing times, and easier application / removal? 

now thats taken a while :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work Paul :thumb:

Nice Hollidays to you and your family friend. :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

cracking car
I can't wait for the new Zaino product!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Cracking job ,cracking car ,cracking new Zaino product :thumb:
thanks for sharing 

mike


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Brilliant results as always Paul  

Details on the new product will be available very soon... Keep an eye on our Facebook group and twitter for updates.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Simply amazing on all levels for me :argie: :buffer: :argie: :buffer: :argie:

Great PTS* colour choice - 'Mex' blue is finding favour with a lot of the GT/RS 911 owners over the past few years who don't want any of the standard factory colour options, and it's easy to see why. Coupled with the black rims and decal delete, it just works!!

The only thing I can find 'wrong' with the car, and it's not wrong as such, more just how I'd have specced it (if only :lol, is I'd have gone for the fixed back carbon bucket seats rather than those reclining versions as they sit you lower down, and I'd have asked for the 'RS 4.0' to be left on the rear. Other than that it's perfect! :thumb:

Thanks for posting Paul, and including the underside and under arch shots as I love seeing the 'guts' of a motor like this 

(*PTS = _'Paint To Sample'_ for for those non Porsche geeks lol)


----------



## stefan einz (Jan 16, 2010)

VIPER said:


> Simply amazing on all levels for me :argie: :buffer: :argie: :buffer: :argie:
> 
> Great PTS* colour choice - 'Mex' blue is finding favour with a lot of the GT/RS 911 owners over the past few years who don't want any of the standard factory colour options, and it's easy to see why. Coupled with the black rims and decal delete, it just works!!
> 
> ...


The fixed back buckets are a bit too narrow for me...and I like the convenience of the folding buckets - much easier to stow stuff in the rear.

As for the 4.0 badge on the back, that was part of the sticker stripe that was a factory delete option - so I will have to have a special badge made. However, for now, I rather like the completely de-badged look. Only the cognoscenti will know what it is.

Glad you like the colour - it is certainly my favourite blue for a 911.

Cheers


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

one word....stunning


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Stunning Car Paul how come you showed close up of defects but no close up after shots of where defects were


I was wondering the same thing Lee:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job as always Paul , love these cars one of my favourite Porsches !

Season Greetings

Mario  *)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> i just googled "euro zaino"
> 
> and there was a thread on here about it in MAY 2008!!!! seems its Z2 with ZFX already in it, with better curing times, and easier application / removal?
> 
> now thats taken a while :doublesho:lol:


Hi Ian,

Yes, your right the first time it was written about was about then!

What I will say is that Zaino spend ALOT of time making sure the product is right. The Euro product has been in development for 3 years...!

It will be worth the wait though


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Any rough ideas on a release date?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

stefan einz said:


> The fixed back buckets are a bit too narrow for me...and I like the convenience of the folding buckets - much easier to stow stuff in the rear.
> 
> As for the 4.0 badge on the back, that was part of the sticker stripe that was a factory delete option - so I will have to have a special badge made. However, for now, I rather like the completely de-badged look. Only the cognoscenti will know what it is.
> 
> ...


You have impeccable taste Sir :thumb: I hope you really enjoy the car (how could you not - by all accounts it's a masterpiece :driver.

Good point about only those in the know identifying your car as a 4.0 and not a 3.8  Sad geeks like myself  :lol: would instantly clock the differences between the 2, but I get where you're coming from


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

that colour is awesome:doublesho


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Scrim-1- said:


> Any rough ideas on a release date?


1st 1/4 of 2012. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> 1st 1/4 of 2012. :thumb:


Great News :thumb:

Best Wishes for 2012 :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> 1st 1/4 of 2012. :thumb:


So it'll be released tomorrow then!

Jokes aside - is the product finished, or still in the testing stage?

If its still testing, I assume it'll be a few months to ramp up production and get it out around the world before general availability...


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice car whats the price of one of these then ?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

agreed on Colour Paul, :argie: the black wing mirrors,wheels and end plates finish it of beautifully............. The Zanio prototype product sealent based or they going wax mix??? or is it a secret 

Stunning work as always:thumb:


----------



## NU987 (Dec 9, 2011)

:argie:What an amazing job and car, a definite dream car of mine.

Can you remember where the top pictures were taken?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

NU987 said:


> :argie:What an amazing job and car, a definite dream car of mine.
> 
> Can you remember where the top pictures were taken?


Yes, Porsche Reading.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## NU987 (Dec 9, 2011)

Miracle Detail said:


> Yes, Porsche Reading.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> ...


Thanks Paul, nice place, it looks like Chartwells in Derby, more like a surgery than body shop.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Simply stunning, I bet it's even better to drive:driver:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Simply stunning, I bet it's even better to drive:driver:


I've had a couple goes in it and yes!!!! lol


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Fu*k!! What a car:argie:


----------



## Gunner63 (Mar 31, 2012)

Amazing work there mate!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Zaino is still holding up very well. It's been to the ring, and a few other track days (comes back with rubber marks all over the paintwork) and covered about 6000 miles


----------



## stefan einz (Jan 16, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> Zaino is still holding up very well. It's been to the ring, and a few other track days (comes back with rubber marks all over the paintwork) and covered about 6000 miles


Not quite! It's done one track day (Spa) and about 2,000 miles so far.

Cheers


----------



## georgef (Jan 18, 2010)

my dream of a 911 great job mate


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

looks amazing, shame about the colour, and the strips on front bumper that suck, i dont know why people have those, oh yeah, "it provides an extra 2 tonne of downforce at speeds above 3000mph". Of course, silly me............


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn how amazing is this car!


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Beautiful car


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

So beautifull car, very good work


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Amazing. This is the only car I would park next to my GT2 RS... If I had a GT2RS that is.... :lol:

Fantastic work and great pictures! Thanks for that one, made my day already. :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> 1st 1/4 of 2012. :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## phoenixtoledo (May 10, 2011)

Zaino :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## boredstudent3 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow...such nice work.


----------



## floppy_dave (May 25, 2008)

As Clarkson would say 'I think I've just had a bit of a crisis'!?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks shiny


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

*Anyone know...*

about this Zaino prototype? Whatever happenned to it? Will it be out in 2013 or has it been scrapped?


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Great work, and what a car! love the engine shots


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

great work as always Paul


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## 964RS92 (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice work, how many hours did you spend?

That blue color is something I never seen before on any 997RS 3.6-3.8-4.0, is it special order?

Anders


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning car ! Looks ace Paul

Baz


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

964RS92 said:


> Very nice work, how many hours did you spend?
> 
> That blue color is something I never seen before on any 997RS 3.6-3.8-4.0, is it special order?
> 
> Anders


This was about 14 hours if I remember correctly over three days, was first detailed it at Porsche Reading, and then back in my unit with proper lighting and heating.

A stunning car for sure, and Ive had the pleasure of driving it, hopefully again this year when the weather improves.

Sure is a very crazy and capable car though. And yes special order Porsche colour.

Kind Regards
Paul

p.s. As everyone loves this car so much, I will try and get some more pictures of it, or perhaps the owner might have some special photos from some track days he might want to share...


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

class car, and that colour is amazing. , and always great work paul.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning car and detail!

Chris.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Ufff, another nice one:thumb: Great job!:thumb:


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

That is one sexy car! Good work!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That's I'd beautiful. Amazing finish there mate


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow.... Lovely colour


----------



## stefan einz (Jan 16, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> This was about 14 hours if I remember correctly over three days, was first detailed it at Porsche Reading, and then back in my unit with proper lighting and heating.
> 
> A stunning car for sure, and Ive had the pleasure of driving it, hopefully again this year when the weather improves.
> 
> ...


Here's a video of the car going around Spa.

For those who have asked, the colour is paint-to-sample Mexico Blue (which is an old Porsche colour from the 1970s).






Cheers


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

stefan einz said:


> Here's a video of the car going around Spa.
> 
> For those who have asked, the colour is paint-to-sample Mexico Blue (which is an old Porsche colour from the 1970s).
> 
> ...


Thanks Stefan nice video! :thumb:


----------

